# Feeling depressed.... and grateful



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate Graves Disease. I feel like I haven't been myself or felt good for so long that I don't remember what that feels like. I know this is just a low day and probably part of the disease. I feel like each day it becomes clearer to me what living with Graves means and I feel sad. I think this might sound really weird (please don't judge....I think I'm just emotional today) but I feel like I'm actually going through the stages of grief and loss.

I started ATD a week ago and still feel bad. I guess I was hoping I'd feel so much better once I made the decision to try them. Sort of "magical thinking", like a little kid. Instead I feel lightheaded, confused and tired. The heart pounding is better on the Atenolol but the rest still sucks.

I am so grateful though to have found this board. You all have been so generous in answering my questions (which I'm sure you've heard a million times before) and giving me support. I thank you, truly, from the bottom of my heart. Thank you for taking the time to respond to my posts. I honestly don't know what I would have done this past 2 weeks without this forum.

xoxoxo
Amy


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

(((((((((Amy)))))))) it really is such a nasty disease. I often felt like I was not "myself" anymore, more like a witchy, crabby, short tempered woman. It's all those hormones. The people on this board are the most helpful, honest and caring people around. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It really is an awful disease. It wreaks havoc with your mind and body, but you are taking the steps to get it under control. It does get better. Be kind to yourself and know that it won't be like this forever.

I very nearly lost my marriage and my job because of my irrational behavior. I am still amzed at how nice and calm I am all the time, it is so nice.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Patience is required with Thyroid disease.

Slow and steady wins the race here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> I hate Graves Disease. I feel like I haven't been myself or felt good for so long that I don't remember what that feels like. I know this is just a low day and probably part of the disease. I feel like each day it becomes clearer to me what living with Graves means and I feel sad. I think this might sound really weird (please don't judge....I think I'm just emotional today) but I feel like I'm actually going through the stages of grief and loss.
> 
> I started ATD a week ago and still feel bad. I guess I was hoping I'd feel so much better once I made the decision to try them. Sort of "magical thinking", like a little kid. Instead I feel lightheaded, confused and tired. The heart pounding is better on the Atenolol but the rest still sucks.
> 
> ...


Amy; you have lost your self. Therefore the feelings you describe are right on. I engaged in over 2 years of counseling re all of this and I urge you to do the same.

My counselor helped me reconnoiter. That is about the most I can say about it all. Lost is lost. We had to build a new me. You know, Humpty Dumpty?

Don't you feel like that?

You are loved; we all love and adore you and we are here for you! You are not alone. Ask any Graves' patient.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Andros, yes.. Just like that.

Thank you guys. So much.:hugs:


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes Amy I know how you feel! I'm going to keep faith. I hop you do as well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Emotions with Graves seem to run from one extreme to the other, not really many mellow calm moments...unless you're dead tired. Hang in there, it does get better.


----------

